# Outlet tester with buzzer



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

I am looking for something like this:









That particular model is discontinued and it also looks junky, definitely not worth $50.

I want an outlet tester with a buzzer for both circuit identification as well as troubleshooting. I want it small and compact so I will always have it with me. 

Ultimately I would like it to also have a load built into it, something that I can turn on when I want to put a load on the circuit, but I doubt I would ever find that, at least not in a small package.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I use a heat gun to test under load. A jobsite radio turned up full blast works if you want to make noise  .


----------



## Dark Knight (Jan 6, 2016)

Why do you need it to have a buzzer? For IDing the circuit from downstairs flipping breakers?


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

For identification I use a 120 volt Sonalert on a 18' piece os 18/2 SO cord. The one I use has screw terminals that I have doubled up some heat shrink on also used ring lugs for the connection. I also have a a 2 wire female cord end with insulated alligator clips for attaching the sounder to wires. 
I have been using this set up for years and it works fine.
You can get the Sonalert from Newark or Allide Electronics.

LC


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

99cents said:


> I use a heat gun to test under load. A jobsite radio turned up full blast works if you want to make noise


 The heat gun and jobsite radio are two separate devices that are very large and not something I would bring into a quick troubleshooting service call and carry with me all the time. They are the exact opposite of what I asked for, but I figured you would be trolling the second I saw your name.



Dark Knight said:


> Why do you need it to have a buzzer? For IDing the circuit from downstairs flipping breakers?


 Possibly. More importantly it works well too leave plugged into a dead outlet while working on other parts of the circuit.


----------



## Dark Knight (Jan 6, 2016)

HackWork said:


> Possibly. More importantly it works well too leave plugged into a dead outlet while working on other parts of the circuit.


I’ve thought about something like that very often, but have never seen anything. Haven’t really looked either. I just use my NCVD and rig it to stay in the right place while I do my thing. If the house isn’t too big and is quiet I can usually hear it from the panel too.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Dark Knight said:


> I’ve thought about something like that very often, but have never seen anything. Haven’t really looked either. I just use my NCVD and rig it to stay in the right place while I do my thing. If the house isn’t too big and is quiet I can usually hear it from the panel too.


 Yeah, I’ve done that too. And half the time it ends up falling out just enough not to make contact LOL. 

I saw a little plug-in buzzer at my supply house for $25. If I’m going to carry it I’d rather have it be an outlet tester as well.


----------



## Dark Knight (Jan 6, 2016)

HackWork said:


> Yeah, I’ve done that too. And half the time it ends up falling out just enough not to make contact LOL.
> 
> I saw a little plug-in buzzer at my supply house for $25. If I’m going to carry it I’d rather have it be an outlet tester as well.


Not to mention the 30 frustrating seconds it takes to get it to sit just right and then half the time it moves anyway. 

I’ve never seen even just a buzzer. If I saw one for $25 I’d probably grab it. But I agree, ideally it should be all in one, otherwise it’s just one more tool to carry around, which probably means another trip back to the truck when you realize you need it.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

HackWork said:


> I am looking for something like this:
> 
> View attachment 129250
> 
> ...


I never knew they had that. Now that I have seen it I want one badly, but alas even Ebay didn't come up with anything......


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Reliance THP109

http://www.reliancecontrols.com/ProductDetail.aspx?THP109


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

splatz said:


> Reliance THP109
> 
> http://www.reliancecontrols.com/ProductDetail.aspx?THP109


 Nice! A little big, but it will work just fine.

No you need to help me wire a 500W load inside of it :biggrin:


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

HackWork said:


> Nice! A little big, but it will work just fine.
> 
> No you need to help me wire a 500W load inside of it :biggrin:


Plug your load into the receptacle below.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

MikeFL said:


> Plug your load into the receptacle below.


I don't want to have to carry a second item.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

99cents said:


> I use a heat gun to test under load. A jobsite radio turned up full blast works if you want to make noise  .


How about a heat gun and a kazoo?


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

HackWork said:


> The heat gun and jobsite radio are two separate devices that are very large and not something I would bring into a quick troubleshooting service call and carry with me all the time. They are the exact opposite of what I asked for, but I figured you would be trolling the second I saw your name.
> 
> Possibly. More importantly it works well too leave plugged into a dead outlet while working on other parts of the circuit.


I'm always willing to share my immense knowledge and wisdom, Hack.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

HackWork said:


> I don't want to have to carry a second item.


Tie them together with a string and you only have to carry one. :smile:


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

MikeFL said:


> Tie them together with a string and you only have to carry one. :smile:


Learn how to balance a bucket on your head  .


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

You two should get a room together in the Icantread hotel.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

HackWork said:


> You two should get a room together in the Icantread hotel.


You should put a cord end on a fire horn.


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

i have always used a tracer. Mine has 2 sender units one for power, one for dead. If i use the live one once i turn the breaker of the sender dies and confirms i have the right circuit.

Now a buzzer comes in useful to hook between a breaker and the wire when you are playing find the short.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

HackWork said:


> I am looking for something like this:
> 
> View attachment 129250
> 
> ...


Still looking for this.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

https://www.electriciantalk.com/f14/outlet-tester-buzzer-265808/#post5086696


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

http://www.etcon.com/ct105.htm


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Southeast Power said:


> How about a heat gun and a kazoo?


LOL! :vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


Only you bro!


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

splatz said:


> http://www.etcon.com/ct105.htm


That sure beats a kazoo!


----------



## bostonPedro (Nov 14, 2017)

HackWork said:


> I am looking for something like this:
> 
> View attachment 129250
> 
> ...


Here is a 2 in 1 tester from Commercial Electric. 
Maybe?
The description makes it unclear if it beeps when plugged in or just as a voltage detector 
https://www.homedepot.com/p/Commerc...utlet-Circuit-Analyzer-CE-VD7504GFI/300254856


----------



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

I needed a live cct tester to identify ccts without turning breakers off in phone exchange. I ran 3 100W lightbulbs through a timer set to cycle off and on every 2 seconds. Easy to find the breaker from there with a clamp-on.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

joe-nwt said:


> I needed a live cct tester to identify ccts without turning breakers off in phone exchange. I ran 3 100W lightbulbs through a timer set to cycle off and on every 2 seconds. Easy to find the breaker from there with a clamp-on.


In that situation I would just use my Ideal breaker finder. The point of this thread was to have the device with me at all times in order to save the trip out to the truck when I find that I will need to identify a breaker. 

FWIW, your system has been used for a long time by using one of those little flasher disks (looks like a coin) inside of a standard edison base bulb holder with a 100W light bulb.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

IIRC it's the Christmas light flasher.


----------



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

HackWork said:


> In that situation I would just use my Ideal breaker finder. The point of this thread was to have the device with me at all times in order to save the trip out to the truck when I find that I will need to identify a breaker.
> 
> FWIW, your system has been used for a long time by using one of those little flasher disks (looks like a coin) inside of a standard edison base bulb holder with a 100W light bulb.


I have a greenlee circuit finder. I didn't trust it in that particular situation, it seemed to pick up a lot of interference from all of the radio gear. Maybe the ideal one is better.


----------

